
Organic foods are more cancerous than the ones grown sprayed pesticides(1987) [pdf] - jimsojim
http://www.exerciseforthereader.org/fat/cancerrisk.pdf
======
troy227
not sure if i should punch the author of this or give him a stone cold
stunner.

As if anyone could suggest that cancer could be a result of natural grown
fruits and vegetables over ones sprayed with hazardous pesticides or are GMO
foods.

I couldn't even finish that garbage he wrote it was so damn speculative. if
you were to eat naturally, take care of yourself and steer clear of as many
carcinogens as possible - if you then got cancer i would happily eat my own
toe nails for a year - and pay you for the privilege!

